# Goose pastrami



## stoner86 (Feb 5, 2018)

End of the season had a few goose breasts left over so I thought I would give goose pastrami a try. Did some research and decided on dry rub:

Kosher salt
Pink salt
Fresh thyme
Celery seed
Caraway seed
Sugar
Black pepper
Chili powder

Breasts were rubbed and placed in bag and vaccumed sealed. Left in fridge for 36 hours. After breasts removed rinsed with water and air dried for 24 hours. Breasts were removed dipped in red wine vinegar then coated with coarse ground black pepper and coriander. Placed in pre heated smoker at 200 degrees with hickory for 1 hour then added Apple wood for remainder of time til internal temp reached 145 degrees.  Removed and cooked overnight and fridge then sliced as needed. Forgot to take pictures of process but did remember to get finished product. Pictures are of whole breast then sliced.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow!
That looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 6, 2018)

Great job! My favorite use for goose breast.


----------

